# I'm having trouble finding drylok



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Perhaps their competitor brand, Quikrete masonry waterproofer would work? It says it has minerals in it to help reinforce the waterproofing aspect. I'm guessing that means it has the sand-like particles that I like so much in Drylok. 

Worse case, I would think you'd be fine just buying exterior house paint and throwing some sand in it.


----------



## walkingcorpse (Aug 29, 2008)

How interesting....a quick look at the products available down under reveals that most masonry waterproofers are cement based rather than latex based. Have you asked the 50-year old guy working in the paint department at your local hardware store? If there's a latex based waterproofer with particulate additives in Australia I'd bet he would know about it. If not then I'd go with Terra's suggestion and add sand to exterior latex paint and have him put it through the paint shaker.


----------



## madmax (Dec 28, 2003)

I used plain old latex paint for 10 years as a water proofer to seal out moisture and it never failed me. That is what Ext Paint is made for, to seal wood from the water/rain. I personally would use semi gloss and give the prop a dusting of a flat spray paint to take away the shine. Semi Gloss will repeal water better than a flat paint. If you let semi gloss latex paint dry in a plastic bucket it will peal off like a skin and will even stretch when you pull on it. You get that same coating on the prop. 

Add your sand a little at a time till you get the look you want, you can always add more.


----------



## theworkingelf (Sep 23, 2009)

Thanks everyone! I’ll take a trip to the store tomorrow and ask at the counter and if they don’t have it I’ll do the exterior paint/sand thing.

I just can’t get over how inspiring this site is and how wonderful the people are. Can’t seem to stay away from the place…

Thanks again.


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

I couldn't find it in Canada at any of the larger chains stores. I finally found it at a small chain but only the white was available. They tinted it for me no problem.


----------



## spicybad (Jan 9, 2010)

I know this is an old post, but how did you go finding something Sandra?
I'm thinking about making a Grim Reaper greeter. I haven't looked yet but thought you might be able to point me in the right direction.
cheers, Rick.


----------



## theworkingelf (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi Spicybad, I am yet to find anything although my husband said he saw something I might be looking for so when I go to the hardware store to check I will let you know. It'll be in the next day or so.

I also sent an email to the makers of Drylok and they forwarded the email on to their export dept but am yet to get feedback from them.

I have also sent an email to Terra asking if she knew what sand to paint ratio I should use if I can't get drylok or it's equivalant.

Sorry I can't be of more help at this time.


----------



## spicybad (Jan 9, 2010)

Thanks, I'll have a look this weekend as well, Rick.

ps: good to see another Aussie on the forum.


----------



## theworkingelf (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi again Rick,

While I'm yet to take a look at what my husband looked at, he said they were available at Bunnings. Brand names are Bondall and Crommelin. The ones he looked at were waterproofers - acrylic/latex based but I'm not sure they would serve the same purpose as the Drylok. From memory, between $40-60, and he said he felt that was expensive for the amount in the container.

So what part of Australia are you from?


----------



## spicybad (Jan 9, 2010)

We are on the Gold Coast, 
Last year we had a bit of a display and a couple of "scares" but this year is our first "Garage Haunt" so we are planning early.  should be fun.

I'll try and get to bunnings on the weekend and have a look. Thanks for your help, and if I find anything cheaper I'll let you guys know. 
Cheers, Rick.


----------



## EdgarWhelp (Mar 20, 2014)

Hi Rick,

Yes I'm reviving a 3-year-old thread - if ever there was a forum where thread necromancy was acceptable I figure it's this one! 

Did you have any luck finding a suitable alternative to Drylok in Australia? I've had a poke around Bunnings but couldn't find anything that looked right, and the kid running the paint section was completely useless.

Any advice would be appreciated!

cheers


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Sep 26, 2010)

I would think exterior latex paint with some sand mixed in would be fine... That was my plan until I stumbled on some Drylok...


----------



## EdgarWhelp (Mar 20, 2014)

Palmdale Haunter said:


> I would think exterior latex paint with some sand mixed in would be fine... That was my plan until I stumbled on some Drylok...


Thanks very much Palmdale Haunter for the reply. 

After a lot of Googling I think I can safely say that the kid at the hardware store had no idea what he was talking about.

Dulux Weathershield Low-sheen Acrylic appears to be exactly what I'm after:
<I need one more post before I can include links, see post below>

And their spec sheet specifically says it's OK to go on Styrofoam (aka polystyrene in Australia):
<I need one more post before I can include links, see post below>

So if you (or anyone more knowledgeable on paint than me) would care to chip in I'd greatly appreciate it.

Assuming I've got the Drylok mystery solved, I can now start my tombstones using Terra's excellent guides - just in time for the weekend!


----------



## EdgarWhelp (Mar 20, 2014)

And now, hopefully, the links!

The paint:
http://www.dulux.com.au/specifier/product/dulux-exterior-products/walls/product-detail?product=2270

The spec sheet:
http://www.duspec.com.au/duspec/file/AUSD5047.pdf


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Sorry I saw this so late. I looked over the info and to me it looks like it's basically exterior latex paint. The best I can figure is that Drylok is also an exterior paint that has silica (sand particles) in it along with some kind of chemical that allows it to attach itself to the surface you are painting it on via capillary action. What very much attracted me to Drylok is that it was already gray and had those sand particles in it. When drybrushing the sand is raised up and so you get a realistic stone appearance without much fuss. 

So, I would try a good flat exterior latex paint and toss in some sand and you should be good to go. My only concern is that it wouldn't adhere as well after some time to the foam after being in the elements. But, the only way to see is to give it a shot. You may also want to consider a primer because I believe that uses the capillary action to attach itself to the surface that it's being painted on. But, don't have too much fear about using regular exterior latex paint - before Drylok a lot of haunters used it exclusively. Again, I was drawn to the Drylok for the color and the sand in it. 




EdgarWhelp said:


> And now, hopefully, the links!
> 
> The paint:
> http://www.dulux.com.au/specifier/product/dulux-exterior-products/walls/product-detail?product=2270
> ...


----------



## EdgarWhelp (Mar 20, 2014)

Thanks very much Terra - it sounds like I should be OK then! I just figure, wherever possible, using the collective wisdom of the many years' experience of these forums will save me a lot of heartache (and money!).

I didn't get a chance to start on the tombstones this weekend but I'm all set for this coming weekend. I'll also be doing a trial of a small Pepper's Ghost - at least in this case the only translation required was working out that "plexiglass" is called "acrylic" or "Perspex"!

It's remarkable, the tiny differences basic terminology and colloquialisms can make!

Thanks again.


----------

